
Paper retracted after scientist banned software use by countries taking refugees - Amorymeltzer
http://news.sciencemag.org/europe/2015/11/paper-retracted-after-scientist-bans-use-his-software-countries-welcome-refugees
======
Kristine1975
The co-developer of the software distances himself from the scientist:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:2MjBmRl...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:2MjBmRlEhUYJ:http://strimmerlab.org/publications/journals/treefinder2004-disclaimer.txt%2BGangolf+Jobb+treefinder+Korbinian++Strimmer&client=opera&hs=fB2&channel=suggest&gbv=1&hl=de&&ct=clnk)
(Google-Cache, because the page has been taken down)

